# How could labs change so drastically... no meds???



## CareBear3030 (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm confused how I can go from being SOOOOOO hyper, to not so much. I even have noticed that my symptons have lessoned.... less hot and sleeping pretty soundly actually.

In March I had typical physical. TSH came back untraceable. He ordered more labs Mid-April (I thought I was going through change of life early?)

·TSH <0.006 (untraceable), ref range 0.45-4.5
·T3 231, ref range 71-180
·T4 Free 2.82, ref range 0.82-1.77
·TSI 545%, ref range 0-139

Now just out of blue they somewhat go "normal" These were taken 7/19. Now that I think about it, first set were in morning empty stomach, these were in afternoon not empty stomach. Does that matter?

·TSH <0.02 ref range 0.45-4.5
·Free T3 - smack dab in middle of "normal" range
·Free T4 - smack dab in middle of "normal" range
(I left my actual paperwork at home so dont have exact numbers. I'll update when I get home tonight.)

He also tested for a bunch of liver and blood function. And as I started to research I either have liver failure (hepatitis) or cancer (leukemia). OMG HELP ME!! Maybe I just need to get off the internet. Mind you, these numbers are not WAY off chart, but enough to make my head spin.

I've put a much more detailed version of my story right below so if you have more questions of clarification, you'll probably find it in my book below... LoL


----------



## CareBear3030 (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm very confused and concerned about how whatever it is I have is playing out. I know I am horrible fo rwriting huge books, but I'm just trying to give you the entire pictures.

April: These are the first sets of blood work my primary care took to confirm initial abnormal TSH reading from physical: (Endo appt was made at this time... busy all the way to July 19)
·TSH <0.006 (untraceable), ref range 0.45-4.5
·T3 231, ref range 71-180
·T4 Free 2.82, ref range 0.82-1.77
·TSI 545%, ref range 0-139

May: Received Ultrasound, instructed to take 10mg Methimazole 2x daily:
·Ultrasound indicated one solid nodule in right lobe 1.3x1.5cm, and one exophytic solid nodule 1cm with cystic components in left lobe. Said thyroid enlarged and exceeding 2 cm and heterogeneous echo pattern.

June 8th: Referred to take uptake scan... was initially scheduled for June 8th but even though I called to ask if I should stop taking my meth and was told no. Since they told me wrong, the hospital had to reschedule it once I was off the meth for minimum 2 weeks. So stopped taking meth early June after only about 3-4 weeks of initially starting it. Uptake Scan actually taken June 24-25th.
·Uptake Scan was at 28% at 4 hours (normal 5-15%), 52% at 24 hours (normal 15-30%). There were no focal areas of increases or decreased radiotracer activity to suggest a hot or cold spot.

June 28: Nurse called me Monday to "give me my results" says scan showed me having Graves and to continue my meds and come back in 6 months to have levels re-checked. First of all, no, not going to wait that long... Second of all, now that I've been off the meth for almost 3 weeks, the hives were going away. So, I was being a little slow to get it going again. But then... she called me again on Thursday (as if I never spoke to her) to "give me my results" saying the doc wanted to see me in the office because he wanted me on a beta blocker because I was so extremely hyper he knew I needed some help with symptons. At this point I'm quite disturbed. So which day did she give me the wrong information? I'm thinking I'll just wait to get on anything until I see my endo July 19.

July 19 Mon - Endo looked through all my labs, agree with the diagnosis of Graves, gave me my choices, said he'd have to get my levels more to nornal for any procedure I choose. He re-ordered lab work before giving me new prescription instructions, and because of the hives, he said he'd probably put me on PTU. This doc was wonderful and made me feel that he would help me become knowledgable about each procedure without forcing one upon me, he would sit and listen to me. He made sure I had every question answered, and even said I could call him. He did not rush me. I thought maybe I got a good doc... now I'm not so sure.

July 23 Fri- So, I called the office for the new tests. My TSH was at <0.02 same ref range... but whats weird is my Free T3, Free T4, are smack dab in middle of normal range. I left my paperwork at home so I dont have exact numbers, but how could those T3, T4 numbers be normal??? I was only on meth for a total of maybe 3 weeks, and now at the time of new blood work, off it again for total of about 7 weeks. And actually I told my husband I expected my thyroid labs to be not as far through the roof as before becuase I could tell I was not quite as hyper. I have not been sweating quite as bad as I had been. So what could be causing these "normal" labs? Of course we see my TSH was low still, but what exactly do the T3, T4 mean? Also he took a BUNCH of other labs I'm not so sure I want to figure out. There are several that are not "normal" range. When I read what they mean they are telling me that either my liver is not functioning properly, or I have cancer. So I sent over a couple questions to ask doc to help me decide between RAI and surgery. No return call. Monday - No return call. Tuesday - no return call. I dont have instruction for any new meds. I have nothing.

Do these freaking docs just love to make our lives hell???? I dont have my next appt until Sept 28th. And I believe that is for FNA if I choose RAI. But if I choose surgery he's not going to do FNA, just refer me to surgeon. When I was in the actual office with him he told me to take a week to decide-do not take this lightly because this could be a serious condition. Told me not to go home and freak out that only 1 out of 10 in my situation turns out to be cancer, but dont put it on the back burner. He put in paperwork to do FNA in 4 weeks (but the soonest appt for that is Sept 28). So he wants my descision in a week, but wont return my calls to help me decide? I understand he's busy but cmon!! I even faxed my questions to nurse for her to ask and call me back.... but here I sit with no answers and now even more questions!!!!


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow. It's hard to say what's going on in that office. It very well could be that the nurse or receptionist or whoever took your questions isn't taking them very seriously and therefore not making SURE the doctor gets them. Just makes me think that since he seemed very willing to answer all of your questions in person. I really hope you find out everything you want to know. Just keep up on it and don't give up. Every day call until you get satisfied. If they say they will call you back or whatever, just tell them that you have done nothing BUT wait and are tired of waiting and they need to take this seriously. Good luck!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CareBear3030 said:


> I'm confused how I can go from being SOOOOOO hyper, to not so much. I even have noticed that my symptons have lessoned.... less hot and sleeping pretty soundly actually.
> 
> In March I had typical physical. TSH came back untraceable. He ordered more labs Mid-April (I thought I was going through change of life early?)
> 
> ...


Carebear!!! You poor thing; you sound so upset. First a hug! hugs1

Okay; you have a very high level of TSI. You are in hyper land. The antibodies wax and wane; hence the flip flopping back and forth.

What makes you think you have hepatitis or leukemia???

When are the lab results due in?

Take a deep breath; we are here for you.


----------



## CareBear3030 (Jun 9, 2010)

Andros said:


> Carebear!!! You poor thing; you sound so upset. First a hug! hugs1


TY... I'm driving myself nuts!!! LoL!!



> What makes you think you have hepatitis or leukemia???
> 
> When are the lab results due in?
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CareBear3030 said:


> TY... I'm driving myself nuts!!! LoL!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CareBear3030 (Jun 9, 2010)

Would these be elevated even after only taking it for 3 weeks?

I think you've recommended in another post of mine to get it over with and have surgery. Which is what I'm 99.99999% sure I'm going to choose.

So, cmon doc, get my levels straightened out so I can get on with it! Or should I just proceed on my own and look for my own surgeon? ENT or Endo?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CareBear3030 said:


> Would these be elevated even after only taking it for 3 weeks?
> 
> I think you've recommended in another post of mine to get it over with and have surgery. Which is what I'm 99.99999% sure I'm going to choose.
> 
> So, cmon doc, get my levels straightened out so I can get on with it! Or should I just proceed on my own and look for my own surgeon? ENT or Endo?


Yep to #!1 and yep to #2. You can be put on Lugol's prior to surgery to get you calmed down so you don't dump.

Won't he refer you to an ENT? If not, try to find one and get recommendations if you can.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

CareBear3030 said:


> Would these be elevated even after only taking it for 3 weeks?
> 
> I think you've recommended in another post of mine to get it over with and have surgery. Which is what I'm 99.99999% sure I'm going to choose.
> 
> So, cmon doc, get my levels straightened out so I can get on with it! Or should I just proceed on my own and look for my own surgeon? ENT or Endo?


You definitely could have elevated enzymes in 3 weeks due to anti thyroid meds.

Alot of what you describe with the wax and wane of symptoms definitely points toward antibody action. A TSI of 545%, ref range 0-139 pretty much confirms it's Graves but you may have some blocking antibody action going on which keeps the labs and symptoms changing.

Go to the surgeon I recommended and you will be very happy with the results. They can seriously bring a cot into your recovery room for whomever drives you to the hospital and please let me know when it is and I will run down for a visit. My door to door event was a total of 27 hours and I lived 30 minutes from the hospital.

A local doctor can follow up within the week to remove steri strips as she uses no external stitches or staples.


----------



## CareBear3030 (Jun 9, 2010)

So, called the doc again today to remind them... HELLOOOO he hasnt called me! Has he called me in meds, is there aything he'd like to do to help me with this descision???

Guess what.... He is no longer practicing in that office. He's moving out of town. Didnt anyone tell you that? Oh well we can get you in with doc so and so... MID OCTOBER?!?!?!?!?!

Seriously???


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

> He is no longer practicing in that office. He's moving out of town. Didnt anyone tell you that? Oh well we can get you in with doc so and so... MID OCTOBER?!?!?!?!?!


Oh no! Is this your endo?

You can still pursue finding an ENT to do the surgery on your own. I had to do this and scheduled my own surgery since my endo is no help.


----------

